# happy to be here



## freakmachine (Oct 23, 2013)

Hey what's up everyone happy to be here and part of the family!! Thankyou ironmag and everyone for such a cool site!!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 23, 2013)

freakmachine, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Christsean (Oct 23, 2013)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## freakmachine (Oct 23, 2013)

Awesome thankyou....
 now just have to figure out how to navigate the site so far so good tho


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 23, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Oct 23, 2013)

*
Welcome Bro ........
*


----------



## ebfitness (Oct 23, 2013)

Welcome, freakmachine!


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Oct 23, 2013)

*Welcome!*


----------



## SwoleZilla (Oct 23, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## freakmachine (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone, awesome to be here I look forward to learning ALOT and even maybe helping others on their journey


----------



## ashoprep1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Oct 24, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## sneedham (Oct 24, 2013)

Welcome and have fun and learn tons..........


----------

